# LOTR Trilogy in Blu Ray



## RangerStryder (Oct 21, 2008)

I think The Fellowship of the Ring is the 1st one will be out (I havent seen any Blu Ray bundle movies yet).

I have the theaterical versions and extended versions + the "both in 1 disc" versions. Is it wise to buy the Blu-Ray edition just to maximize the experience of JRR Tolkien's world?


----------



## Illuin (Oct 21, 2008)

> by RangerStryder
> _I have the theaterical versions and extended versions + the "both in 1 disc" versions. Is it wise to buy the Blu-Ray edition just to maximize the experience of JRR Tolkien's world?_


 
I can't wait !!! I wish they would just get on with it already!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Oct 26, 2008)

RangerStryder said:


> I think The Fellowship of the Ring is the 1st one will be out (I havent seen any Blu Ray bundle movies yet).
> 
> I have the theaterical versions and extended versions + the "both in 1 disc" versions. Is it wise to buy the Blu-Ray edition just to maximize the experience of JRR Tolkien's world?



When it does come out in blu-ray, that will be my excuse to by a blu-ray player...but then I've had a hi-def TV for several years now; it's the next natural step. But I'm pretty sure I'll be using NetFlix rather than building up a DVD collection. My days of collecting are long over.

Barley


----------



## Gandalf White (Dec 29, 2008)

I am looking forward to these so much. I've had a little 32" HDTV for gaming for about a year now, but my parents just bought a nice sized Samsung. Hooked up to my PS3, blu-ray looks absolutely amazing. It'll give me an excuse to watch all three movies again, something I haven't done in quite some time.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 30, 2008)

RangerStryder said:


> Is it wise to buy the Blu-Ray edition just to maximize the experience of JRR Tolkien's world?



Only if you have an HDTV and player...

Barley


----------



## RangerStryder (Dec 30, 2008)

Which I have 3 (2 - 42's and 1 - 32). 

A PS3 for a Blu-Ray player.

Just waiting for that DVDs to come.

(btw, I have the movie version, extended version and the combo version.)


----------



## Prince of Cats (Dec 31, 2008)

RangerStryder said:


> Is it wise to buy the Blu-Ray edition just to maximize the experience of JRR Tolkien's world?



 (laughing) Them's fightin' words! Don't you mean _Peter Jackson_'s JRRTolkien world?


----------



## RangerStryder (Dec 31, 2008)

Somewhat.....correct. 

Hey, there's no denying that I enjoy PJs adaptation.


----------

